# Venison heart tacos



## 73saint (Dec 12, 2019)

Used the Meateater’s recipe (https://www.themeateater.com/cook/recipes/venison-heart-bulgolgi-recipe) because I love the flavor profile for Korean bbq.  Cleaned my deer heart and marinated it for 48 hours.  Cooked it tonight in butter in a hot non stick skillet.  Used mission low carb flour tortillas, made a cold plate w goat cheese, fresh jalapeño, cilantro, yellow onion, green onion and hot sauce.  
Most people turn their nose up to this but that just means more for me.  The meat is incredible.  Marinade is nice, meat is tender and moist.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 12, 2019)

That's looks great.  Not sure I could get tbe wife to eat it thou.  I have a heart in the freezer


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 12, 2019)

Man that looks good! Nice tacos!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 12, 2019)

That does look good! Good thing I brought home 6 hearts from this years hunt. The boys just don't know what they are missing 

Ryan


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 12, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> That's looks great.  Not sure I could get tbe wife to eat it thou.  I have a heart in the freezer




You keep yours in your freezer? I keep mine in my chest. 

I'm afraid to take it out and eat it though. 


Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 12, 2019)

Just being honest. No way in hell I would eat that, However, if you got a good recipe for stump slung boiled chitlins, I'm ALL in!!!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 12, 2019)

I’d give that a go for sure!! It all looks great and  a few of the pictures are magazine worthy. I always love the pics with the sprinkle of sesame and chive.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 13, 2019)

A deer's heart and liver are darned near as good as the backstrap, Like. RAY


----------



## xray (Dec 13, 2019)

Wow those tacos look awesome! Nice job!

I’ve never eaten heart. I’d at least try it.


----------

